# Omega Speedmaster 145.022



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

*Omega Speedmaster 145.022*


View Advert


I'm Looking for a Genuine Omega Speedmaster 145.022 Full Set on the Stainless Steel Bracelet.....It must be in excellent original condition anything considered from the 70s to 90s




*Advertiser*

Speedy112



*Date*

10/06/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

